
My take on the Lean Startup Model. - bradleyjoyce
http://www.companyfactory.com/2011/03/my-take-on-the-lean-startup-model/
======
peteypao
Seems to miss the point of what a Lean Startup is.

------
JamieEi
> So why of all the important things in your life that you’re doing would you
> want to present to the world only part of your company?

Because you might be wrong, and building the wrong thing to a high level of
polish = failing slow.

> To customers and investors, if it doesn’t fit their need, they move on, you
> rarely get a second chance.

The number of people who see your initial MVP will be minuscule compared to
the number of potential customers. You don't need to get the _same_ customers
to come back; you just need to get customers.

------
terov
Also, forgive the ad hominem, but this poster appears to be leaning on his
cachet as an angel investor to persuade.

However, the links under Our Companies lead to a line of text and a GoDaddy
placeholder.

Slightly less than a minimum viable product, unless you're talking about the
blog post.

------
bradleyjoyce
I thought this post made some interesting and valid points. Mainly, don't
drink the koolaid without thinking through the best strategy for your
particular business/

